# Ice Cream Sandwich Source Code Coming Nov. 17?



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

http://m.androidcent...ource=pulsenews


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> http://m.androidcent...ource=pulsenews


My face = The OP's avatar.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You're a good lookin' guy.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL Thanks, but I was referring to his reaction rather than his features. Hey, mind if I steal your Signature picture? (With credit added of course)


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> My face = The OP's avatar.


Love a good rumor, especially when it's what I want to hear.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Love a good rumor, especially when it's what I want to hear.


Especially when this rumor is coming from a reputable CEO too.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Really hoping this is true. Phone apps just aren't putting that gorgeous screen to proper use.



Larry94 said:


> Especially when this rumor is coming from a reputable CEO too.


Doubly so when you consider his track record to these things.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> LOL Thanks, but I was referring to his reaction rather than his features. Hey, mind if I steal your Signature picture? (With credit added of course)


You're welcome to take any of these: http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1675&bih=987&q=jack+sparrow&gbv=2&oq=jack+sparrow&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=9187l11578l0l13445l12l12l0l3l3l0l248l1343l1.5.2l8l0


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

can't wait! of course..the port however will probably come out sometime in 2012...
but as long as it does, i'll be happy.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> You're welcome to take any of these: http://www.google.co...l1343l1.5.2l8l0


Hehe your HP Touchpad signature. not your ava


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh crap, sure.









I saw picture, not sig.

http://i.imgur.com/8k5Rq.gif
http://img545.images...eddudeleftr.gif


----------



## alexeiw123 (Oct 15, 2011)

No, its uploading RIGHT NOW.

http://phandroid.com/2011/11/14/android-4-0-ice-cream-sandwich-source-code-available-now-cm9-work-begins-right-away/


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Source is out!

Sent from my Droid X on CM4DX


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

According to twitter it's pushing now...

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

it's out!

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-building/T4XZJCZnqF8


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

scifan said:


> According to twitter it's pushing now...
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


Nevermind.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's out, but you don't want to sync it yet.



> Please don't sync yet, it's currently in a mixed state. The 'repo for-all git push' is still running and will take some time to complete, so if you sync now you'll get some parts with Gingerbread and some parts with ICS.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty cool, I hope the cm team goes full time on ICS...


----------

